# Tiny yellowish pinkies?



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

One of my does had a litter of 14 last night. Eight of the babies were a regular color, weighing 2.1-2.4g. The other six were a strange pale yellowish color. Four of the yellowish ones were only 1.2-1.6g, the other two yellowish ones were 2g. All 14 babies were vigorous and had decent milk bellies. Could this be anemia or jaundice? The parents were completely unrelated and there's no chance that they had a lethal gene combination like W/W. Any idea what caused this?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks anaemic to me. Even if they're not from a lethal combination, this can still occur.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=10720&p=97676#p97676

I've found this thread to be helpful when needing a comparison or link to anemic mice. (bottom two in litter) I will say that yours look considerably more yellow & meaty, however this could be because your picture was taken at a younger age, whereas the one in the above thread are probably older, & more withered (judging by the litter mates starting to fur out).


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Actually... could it be jaundice? I don't know if mice can get it. You're right, looking on this screen it does seem very yellow.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

I think you guys were right about the anemia. I saved the biggest of the yellow pinkies and by the next morning it was whitish pink and thinning. Was this a dietary problem in mom or a genetic quirk? Would it happen again if I paired those mice together again?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't think it was genetic, and it would probably not happen again with the same pairing. This just happens sometimes.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The only way to know if it's genetic, imo, is to repeat the pairing. It would be good to know if your otherwise unrelated mice do share a common recessive genetic fault.


----------

